# Help with food colouring!! How to get it of your hands!



## Mike_s (Feb 9, 2005)

Whilst making something using black (supercook) food colouring, (The paste), i accidentally managed to spill it all over my hand, and it has stained my skin!!    

My hand is now a purpley, pinkey colour.

If possible, could you please refrain from laughing at me, and help me get it off!!

Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike, the only thing I can think of is bleach. If that dosen't work, you could always try paint thinner. I know neither of these is really good to get on your skin but if you wash your hands *VERY* well afterwards you will be fine. I have had to use paint thinner on my foot after stepping into a pan of forest green paint.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

I was thinking something like Comet - I think I've used that before.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

Also try lemon juice - or hand lotion.  Both are said to remove food coloring stains from hands.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

go pick up some mechanics hand cleaner. i think lava makes a good one, with pumice. if it can get out oil and axle grease, it should be able to get out food coloring.


----------



## Mike_s (Feb 9, 2005)

Cheers guys (and gals?)

I used this stuff called Milton, some sterylising fluid, sort of bleach etc.

Works pretty well, some of the bits on my palm (in the cracks) still show, but not too bad.

Yay.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 9, 2005)

cannot help with the getting off advice, but in the future, perhaps wear gloves when using it.


----------

